# whats your opinions on these rims



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

just wanting to get rid of my stock 16's what are your opinions on these size 18's follow link to see picture.

Preview rims on 2011 Chevrolet Cruze. Wheels Next Wheel Preview Progam (Beta)


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't like fake 2 piece wheels, sorry.


----------



## wanabracr (Apr 6, 2011)

these look great! If/when they come out with these in an 18" I would buy them.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Personally I think the spokes are a bit too thin for the look of the car. I like a multi-spoke but feel they need to be a bit thicker. I keep seeing the new Volkswagon models with a style of rim that I believe would look fantastic on the Cruze. However, I get the impression that rims are like shoes; we all have different tastes. I'll let you critique mine when I post a picture of them (the rims, not the shoes!!) lol


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

not terrible, a bit much for me but not the worst i've seen


----------



## jlouie (Mar 8, 2011)

not bad.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I was supposed to get my rims yesterday but the shop told me that two of them had been damaged in transit! Now I have to wait until next Thursday. aaarrggghh!!


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

Would look killer Chrome, especially on Black


----------



## DEcruze (Apr 29, 2011)

they look decent and if thats what you like, thats your taste.

personally i like more than a rubberband between me and the road, but i turned 35 yesterday, and i guess im becoming an old fart. 

idk, i had 17's on my old hatch back in 99, and when i went back to a 195/50/15 i think it rode better.

but again if you like em, thats all that matters.


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Not bad, but as far I know, RPM's don't come in 5X105.


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

wait are you wanting to get rid of the steelies or the 5 spoke 16's cause if you have the 5 spokes i would consider buying the stock of from you


----------

